# TAGS - criar e editar



## wilsonmorgado (Jul 20, 2006)

Alguém da moderação/administração me pode dizer porque razão não posso criar TAGS nem mesmo adicioná-las ? hno:

Noutros sub-fóruns que não o português, pelo menos posso adicionar Tags aos threads, desde que eles já estejam em utilização no fórum. 

Aguardo um esclarecimentos, se possível !


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Em que outros subfóruns?

Antes era possível. A partir de um certo momento só os mods é que podem.


----------



## wilsonmorgado (Jul 20, 2006)

Barragon said:


> Em que outros subfóruns?
> 
> Antes era possível. A partir de um certo momento só os mods é que podem.


Nos foruns de Angola, Moçambique, por exemplo. Nos foruns internacionais posso adicionar tags, desde que elas existam...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Só se for em alguns subfóruns onde não havia abusos. Neste está bloqueado.


----------

